# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Ուզու՞մ ես սովորել

## VisTolog

ՈՒզու՞մ ես սովորել...

----------


## Sunny Stream

Երբ դժգոհում եմ ինստ-ից, դասախոսն-ուսանող-դեկանատցիները հենց էս հարցն են տալիս, ես պատասխանում եմ, որ "ուզում եմ *սովորել*", բոլորը շշմած ինձ են նայում...  :Angry2:

----------


## Apsara

Սովորել ուզում եմ, եթե չուզենք էլ մեկ է ամբողջ կյանքում սովորում ենք, ուղակի դրա համար դասախոսները, քննությունները ու լեքցիաները պարտադիր չեն, դրանք միայն դիպլոմ ստանալու համար են պարտադիր :Ok:

----------


## Գաղթական

Գլխավորը՝ կյանքի դպրոցում լավ սովորելն է
իսկ ով նույն դասարանում մնաց՝ վտանգվում է շատ արժեքներով վարձահատույց լինել..

----------


## Anchi

Որտե՞ղ սովորելու մասին է խոսքը:
Շատ կարևոր է սովորել: Սկզբում սովորում ենք դպրոցում ու դա այնուհետև հիմք է դառնում մեր՝ բուհ-ում սովորելու: Որովհետև եթե հիմք չունենաս, ոչինչ չես կարող կառուցել: Բուհ-ում շատ կարևոր է սովորել, որովհետև եթե չսովորես, չես դառանա ՄԱՍՆԱԳԵՏ, այլ փինաչի:
Որովհետև այն, ինչ տալիս են ուսումնական հաստատությունները, անփոխարինելի են:
Ինչ վերաբերում է կյանքի դպրոցին՝ բոլորս էլ սովորում ենք մարդկանց հետ շփվելու արդյունքում, կենցաղային գործերում:
Բայց կյանքի դպրոցը առանց ակադեմիական գիտելիքների ոչինչ է, որովհետև կյանքի դպրոցը, օրինակ չի սովորեցնի, թե ով է Հովհաննես Թումանյանը:
Այն կարող է սովորեցնել, որ մարդիկ տարբեր տեսակի են լինում, որ կրակն այրում է և այլն:

----------


## Guest

Սովորելու ծարավ եմ…
Արդեն 10 տարի դպրոցում, 4 տարի ինստիտուտ բակալավրյատ ու 4 տարի մագիստատուրա չեմ սովորել ու այդ ընդացքում միշտ գոռացել եմ, որ ՈՒԶՈՒՄ ԵՄ ՍՈՎՈՐԵ՜Մ…

Տեսնես բախտ կվիճակվիինչ-որ պահ սովորելու  :Sad:

----------

